# Real Racing 3



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 1, 2013)

The game looks and plays awesome and is still free..
You can play the complete game free... How EA makes money is buy in-game purchases. Howevr the good news is that its not the stupid boosts(the pay to win type) but things like repairing your car etc. Which can also be done without purchases, if you have the patience and time.
This is the best Racing game on phones or tabs!!!
Try it.. you will love it

*gadgets.ndtv.com/apps/news/real-racing-3-comes-to-ios-android-worldwide-337096


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 1, 2013)

Another f2p. I'll definitely try this one


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

Its from EA means a lot of limitations for Free Users.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2013)

I've played the 1st one...its a simulation racing game...


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 1, 2013)

Any one got Direct download link to App data


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 1, 2013)

^No piracy in TDF

This game is like a big middle finger to gameloft..
Gameloft is well known for copied ideas..they can never innovate something on their own..
EA on the other hand has provided some awesome android games like this, Mass Effect and Dead Space

Hope Ubisoft follows suit


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 1, 2013)

^ piracy ? -- It's a goddamn Free game --


----------



## Anorion (Mar 1, 2013)

yeah avoid gameloft titles as far as possible, filthy copycats, lowest rung of game makers along with zynga
there is an energy mechanic, which means if you wanna game continuously you need to shell out some IAP, it's actually pay to play only, you hit barriers if you don't take breaks 

would rather buy a game with a $6 outright purchase as against a f2p game where no amount of money can buy all the content


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 1, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ piracy ?  It's a goddamn Free game



my bad.. so sorry matey


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 1, 2013)

^ NP 
Edited my last post


----------



## acidCow (Mar 4, 2013)

Why is downloading sd data of this game so damn slow on my 1mbps connection? First it tells me it has to download only 68MB additional data.(Heard it was around 700MB?!)   And then that thing doesnt even increase! 30mins later it shows 1MB done. Thats all, left it over night 2 days back,  6MB done. Heres a screen :


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 4, 2013)

^ the reason I prefer Direct DL to the in app ones 
Direct download the files from here


----------



## acidCow (Mar 4, 2013)

Any idea what maybe the cause? Its the same for all  the EA games. 
The thing with downloading the data separately is extracting it and moving the folder takes a hell lot of time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2013)

Anorion said:


> yeah avoid gameloft titles as far as possible, filthy copycats, lowest rung of game makers along with zynga



but GameLoft has given so many good titles...such as MC 1 ,2,3,4 and other RPG games


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2013)

yeah. their titles are good, and very popular. but they churn out copies of other, established titles. MC is a copy of Modern Warfare. O&C ripped off WoW. Eternal Legacy is Final Fantasy.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2013)

Crysis 2 gained international fame, Gloft decided to rip it off and make Nova 3 (LOL dafuk)
Just look at the level design, the main charecter's suit and the enemies, the guns etc.. tell me they dont remind you of C2
Nova 1 and 2 are definitely halo ripoffs..They seem to be ripping off multiple games on a single series lol
When MW2 gained fame, they decided to rip it off with MC3
There's a resident evil ripoff - zombie infection .. (If u have played it, you will know why i compare it RE only)
Starfront : Collision  (it has 3 races.. one human, one insectoid and one advanced psionic.. rofl)
Dungeon hunter - Torchlight ripoff
The only place where Gameloft scores is the graphics but its not all that IMPRESSIVE, considering EA Real Racing etc.
When it comes to originality, Gloft sucks..
Sound Sucks, story sucks, gameplay is bland, my C++ hello world program has better AI (Kidding)
Dont tell me that Mobile devices cant have immersive AI.. If you need proof check  Mass Effect Infiltrator or Dead Space
I was having really high expectations for Dungeon Hunter, I thought the story would be immersive but when i saw there are FAIRIES in it, I Immediately uninstalled..
They could have done their games so much better, had they started any original IP..
PS : Please dont mind me, I enjoy ranting upon things



> IDDQD IDKFA


DAT IS DOOM CHEAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2013)

cool. was close to ranting something like that. nova was copied from halo. asphalt is gran turismo. 
potentially more harmful gripe is their pathetic support, or lack of it. they ignore problems for as long as possible, as against other mobile gaming companies that push out updates every time even a small bug is pointed out. there were some huge security flaws in O&C, and your account could easily be stolen and you could only get it back if you were a really visible forum member and made lots of noise.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its from EA means a lot of limitations for Free Users.



I have played it for around four hours... I can assure you there are very few limitations. Also you can play the complete game without spending any money provided you have the skills and time...
The only place money plays part is when you serice your car or upgrade it..
While  the car is in servicing you cant race and the servicing takes about 4-6 minutes.
While upgrading you can race, however it will take around 4-5 minutes for the upgrade to arrive.
In order to avoid waiting you can use coins which are won as you level up or buy online.
I have completed 3(levels) x 4 stages and have not spent a single paise on the game.

I personally feel EA games are better than rest ex: FIFA 13, Dead space 3 in in-game purchases. In both the games you can enjoy the full game without in-game purchases, especially the loot is dead space 3 was too much ( to avoid the complaint that they are pushing the users to purchase items) that is made the gameplay easy (ex: almost unlimited ammo)
Though I hate their Day 1 DLC policy and the way they use/ make money DLC.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 6, 2013)

REal Racing 3 crashed over mediatek quadcore . Hope An Update will fix it.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

Better than NFS MW


----------



## aiza55 (May 7, 2014)

So, the higher you get your driver level, can you unlock new cars and brands?


----------



## Prashmith (May 13, 2014)

aiza55 said:


> So, the higher you get your driver level, can you unlock new cars and brands?



Yes,that's how the game functions


----------



## Roopatg (May 24, 2014)

Real Racing 3 sets a new standard for mobile racing games.Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## Anorion (May 24, 2014)

aiza55 said:


> So, the higher you get your driver level, can you unlock new cars and brands?


you just need cash for the cars, no level based restriction. earning the money will require you to keep trying tougher races, or grind through the easier ones repeatedly.
also each car has a tier, and in a race a car can be raced only in that tier, or with certain attributes. so you cannot race overpowered cars in the lower tiers.


----------



## ashs1 (May 24, 2014)

so, is there anyone on tdf who has completed the game or has come close to finishing it ??
I started playing RR3 again & in 2 weeks, i've managed to reach Performance Rumble stage only..All previous stages are around 60-70% complete. :/

Any Truly VFM cars that i should get/ save R$ or coins for ??


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> so, is there anyone on tdf who has completed the game or has come close to finishing it ??
> I started playing RR3 again & in 2 weeks, i've managed to reach Performance Rumble stage only..All previous stages are around 60-70% complete. :/
> 
> Any Truly VFM cars that i should get/ save R$ or coins for ??



    Porsche 911 RSR 2014. best combo of handling and speed imo. Feel confident while handling it.


----------



## ashs1 (May 26, 2014)

How much space does the latest version of RR3 take up on android ?? :O

Mine shows 1.95 GB !!!


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2014)

^1.74 gb


----------



## tinamalik (Oct 13, 2014)

I love Real Racing 3 game it is awesome, i always play it on my PC and in my phone. I am crazy about it.


----------



## IronCruz (Sep 29, 2015)

Guys i'm unable to download data even with stable WiFi Connection. It takes very long time to download even 20mb of a particular race. Sometime i get an error saying 'Your Date & Time does not match with EA Servers'. Game runs absolutely fine. There is 5 GB of space on my internal memory. I use Asus Zenfone 5. Anybody facing this issue? Any solutions?


----------

